

Shopify stock soars after IPO - fredkelly
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/shopify-stock-soars-in-new-york-debut-after-ipo-1.3082270

======
hellskitchendev
Equityzen made a infographic showing some of the previous investments and
investors for Shopify. You can see it here: [https://equityzen.com/path-to-
ipo/shopify/](https://equityzen.com/path-to-ipo/shopify/)

